# Our Love birds



## bouaboua (Dec 17, 2013)

Just like to share another favor we have.


----------



## tort_luv_5055 (Dec 17, 2013)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Dec 17, 2013)

WOW! They are BEAUTIFUL! I love their set up too! They are very lucky birds!!  
They seem to love getting their pictures taken....adorable!!!!


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 17, 2013)

luvpetz27 said:


> WOW! They are BEAUTIFUL! I love their set up too! They are very lucky birds!!
> They seem to love getting their pictures taken....adorable!!!!



Thank you for your comment and they are lovely, just bit noisy at sometime.


----------



## birdandtortoiselover (Dec 17, 2013)

Beautiful birdies!!!


----------



## Jtort (Dec 17, 2013)

Beautiful. We used to have 2 and they were so smart. How do you clean the bottom of their enclosure? Does it have a tray that pulls out or do you move it?


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 17, 2013)

Jtort said:


> Beautiful. We used to have 2 and they were so smart. How do you clean the bottom of their enclosure? Does it have a tray that pulls out or do you move it?



Hi Juli:

Yes. I do have a tray designed on the bottom of the aviary. We pick-up some thick brown paper from Costco and fit perfectly under it. once every two weeks or so we just pull it out, roll it up and that is it. very easy. 

Thank you for looking.


----------



## dds7155 (Dec 17, 2013)

I love the birds,


----------



## kathyth (Dec 17, 2013)

Beautiful Love Birds!
They have a great aviary!
Thanks for sharing the pictures. I love them!
[SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2013)

I used to raise the peach-faced love birds, but I specialized in the color morphs. Lovely birds, and great pets, if you could teach them to not bite! OUCH!!


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 17, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> I used to raise the peach-faced love birds, but I specialized in the color morphs. Lovely birds, and great pets, if you could teach them to not bite! OUCH!!



They do bite. They chew everything all day long, a 2X4 only took them less them 6 months to chew through. I have to replace one post otherwise they will escape. I have few Peach face and few Fischer's. total about 15 of them. Just love the color they have. I'm admire you can do the color morphs. 

Thank you for your reply.


----------

